

Beautiful flying car - vinnyglennon
http://www.aeromobil.com/video
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.siliconrepublic.com&#x2F;innovation&#x2F;item&#x2F;41976-flying-car-has-unexpected
======
Gustomaximus
I can't see flying cars taking off (pun unintended) until the flight side is
automated and at an equivalent quality as an experienced pilot. The
consequences of an accident are much more severe. This risk needs to be
mitigated and human error is an obvious weak point. I did notice that this car
has an emergency parachute feature.

All said, as drone technology advances I can completely see car like this
becoming the norm. Personally I'l love to be about to live in a rural
environment and work in a city so something like this would be brilliant in
enabling this option.

------
vinnyglennon
Got up to 900ft:
[http://www.siliconrepublic.com/innovation/item/41976-flying-...](http://www.siliconrepublic.com/innovation/item/41976-flying-
car-has-unexpected)

